# Покупка бандонеона



## tsyganiymax (22 Фев 2016)

Всем привет, дорогие форумчане!
Пока искал ответ на свой вопрос наткнулся на такую темку тут у нас: http://www.goldaccordion.com/forum/pokupkaremont/topic-1204.html
Очень интересная дискуссия вышла. Вот хотелось бы еще раз так подискутировать в нынешних реалиях: Что "Юпитер" сейчас за инструменты выпускает и выпускает ли вообще (т.к. на сайте про бандонеоны ничего нет)? Какой инструмент можно добыть через Зубицкого? Хорошие ли инструменты у "Victoria" сейчас? Так какой же лучше рассматривать?
Самому понравилось звучание "Victoria", слушал записи Mario Stefano Pietrodarchi - очень понравился тембр инструмента. Потом еще пару исполнителей послушал на них и у меня сложилось очень хорошее впечатление, но тут в теме прочитал что у них там не так добросовестно все.
В общем давайте поговорим об этом.


----------



## vev (22 Фев 2016)

*tsyganiymax*,

По поводу Victoria могу казать только по аккордеонному опыту, который в данном случае скорее всего может быть применен.

Раз на раз не приходится. Была Виктория Поэта.  Аккордеончик не сильно высокого уровня. Голоса - могли бы быть и получше, косячки в механике были. В целом - пристойно. Но он был у меня с полгода и брался уже готовым с фабрики.

Сейчас Виктория Каденца. Брался с рук. Прекрасный инструмент, но и он не без косячков. Деревянные диезно/бемольные клавиши расслоились и на углах у меня теперь скол до древесины. 

По поводу итальянской пунктуальности можно легенды слагать. Так вот Вика там впереди планеты всей. Обещания, обещания и еще раз обещания. Как только оговоренный срок подходит, Элька уходит в глухую несознанку и отвечает на одно письмо из 10 в лучшем случае. И это при том, что вся сумма еще не выплачена и они должны бы ожидать полной оплаты. Что будет при полной оплате, даже представить трудно. Так что, если есть желание за свои деньги иметь бесконечное ожидание и молчание производителя, неплохой вариант...

Есть информация про некие финансовые проблемы Victoria (ровно как и про другие мелкие компании). Думаю такие проблемы связаны и с этим


----------



## tsyganiymax (22 Фев 2016)

*vev*, спасибо за ваш отзыв.
Писали ранее что голоса "Юпитеру" поставляют те же что и Виктории, так оно и осталось, может знает кто?


----------



## vev (22 Фев 2016)

*tsyganiymax*, Viactoria не производит голоса. Они их покупают в разных местах: Binci, Titlbach по заказу, а если не оговорено - ставят что подешевле


----------



## zet10 (22 Фев 2016)

Ох ребята... Уже несколько раз я писал об этом,но повторюсь еще раз. Сейчас в Италии у производителей аккордеонов,ОЧЕНЬ ТЯЖЕЛОЕ положение, за исключением разве только "Pigini", которые свободно мне дают на реализацию без денег  свои инструменты,не сколько не "парясь", когда они получат деньги за них,но это пожалуй ИСКЛЮЧИНИЕ ( пожалуй еще и Scandalli"). Все остальные производители в ГЛУБОКОЙ ж... поэтому сейчас у итальянцев очень РИСКОВАННО заказывать инструменты,клиенты просто могут остаться без денег и инструмента,либо буду ждать инструмент годами,слушая итальянскую брехню,к примеру у Фантини сейчас именно это и происходит. Так что полностью поддерживание высказывание уважаемого Veva.Ну а что касаемо Бандонеонов,сейчас в Австрии наладили их выпуск,у меня есть на продаже их диатоническая гармонь фирмы "Muller", качество и мастерство исполнения оставляет далеко позади даже итальянцев.Могу себе представить и качество бандонеона у них.


----------



## tsyganiymax (23 Фев 2016)

Кто что может сказать за "Hartenhauer"?


----------

